# 
, , ,           ,     . :   ,     ,    .?

----------


## Svetishe



----------

,  : 1.          , 2.       ,        .   ?

----------


## Svetishe

....    .

----------


## AZ 2

> 1.          ,


 , ,    - .  :Wink:

----------

,     ,    ))

----------

> , ,    - .


..      ,  -  ., -  . ?

----------


## AZ 2

,

----------


## Svetishe

,     , 


> -  ., -  . ?

----------

...

  ,  ,          ,

----------


## Svetishe

.    -   -?

----------

,

----------


## Svetishe

?         ,     ?

----------

,  -35     ,    -  ,

----------


## Svetishe

-     .  ,     .       ,      35- ,       35 . ,

----------


## SkullLaugh

> ,  : 1.          , 2.       ,        .   ?


   ...            (      ),      -     -    100%   .

,      1/2008              ,                (  ,    - , ,   ..) -    .

   ,  ,          ,    -           .

..  ,               ...         -          ...      .

----------

,       -  ,  ,   ))

----------


## Svetishe

> 100%   .


      ,   ,       .   ,        ,    .

----------

-   ))),  , -     ))

----------


## Svetishe

,         .....

----------

